

Saturation in the App Store - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/the-app-stores-are-getting-full-only-2-of-iphone-top-publishers-in-u-s-are-newcomers-3-on-google-play/

======
studiosam
Apple need to improve the description pages within the app store and the
analytics that developers are provided with.

On Google Play I have more freedom to optimze my page which makes it easier
for users to find what they are looking for as the selection has become tough
given how bloated the store is.

From a dev perspective the reporting is unusable, luckily Google Analytics is
really great (although its not available on Windows Phone).

~~~
aashaykumar92
Yeah I agree. I have to believe that Apple is in the process of revamping the
way their app store is organized, especially on mobile devices. Hopefully they
manage to put something together that adheres to both users and developers'
needs.

